

In Europe, a right to be forgotten - anigbrowl
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/02/in-europe-a-right-to-be-forgotten-trumps-the-memory-of-the-internet/70643/ 

======
anigbrowl
This was actually posted yesterday by someone else, but under the headline
'why several countries want to allow people to censor personal data on the
web.' I thought this was a very misleading characterization of the article,
which sank quickly without comment, even though it contains much that is of
interest to HN.

